
Whose Ratings Should You Trust? IMDB, Rotten Tomatoes, Metacritic, or Fandango? - pixelcort
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/whose-reviews-should-you-trust-imdb-rotten-tomatoes-metacritic-or-fandango-7d1010c6cf19
======
Safety1stClyde
It's a good idea to put the central conclusion of the article somewhere near
the top of it so that people can decide whether they want to read all of the
article.

